# Removing flourite clay?



## jnickerson1977 (Aug 20, 2011)

I used to keep a planted tank in the past. However, not having the time to work with it, I now keep a fish only aquarium. The clay is a big hassle during cleanings. It was mixed half and half with a gravel and course sand mix. I'd love to get rid of the clay, but i don't want to sacrifice my gravel. Does anyone have any experience with separating it, or washing it away? It makes loads of fine red dust all over everything, so I know it's breaking down. It's a 125g and would be a lot of substrate to handle. Thanks for any input.
*c/p*


----------



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel. Clay is such a mess! If I even think about touching the gravel the whole tank clouds up. Then when it settles everythin looks very dull. Want to get rid of the clay too but i'll probably loose my gravel along with it if I try to wash it :/


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im not sure unless the clay is a different size as the rest.Then possibly a strainer should help.Of course you can always pick it out by hand.One at a time.For hours and hours and hours and hours......Invite a friend,and make a party of it!


----------



## jnickerson1977 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well.... I don't have the kind of drugs that would make THAT a party! HA!*r2
I think I'll have to bite the bullet and just replace it. Will use sand next time. May try sifting out the larger gravel. Save it for a smaller tank if I decide to start another one. 
Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you replace it,why not put it up in case you do decide to go planted again?That way you wont have to buy it all over again.


I save everything,because if I throw it out,I need in a week later haha.


----------



## jnickerson1977 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok, kids.... I think when I'm ready to change the substrate in that tank, I'll go back to sand. Right now I'm pret partial to the Tahitian black from caribsea. I'm wondering if it's anround grain sand. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The moon sand can be a little rough but should be ok. I've used it before in planted tanks with shrimp. Makes cherry shrimp look real good on the dark sand, but in my opinion its more of a dark charchol grey than black.


----------



## jpdysart00 (Jun 26, 2011)

I used to use an old window screen for cleaning tank gravel. If the clay is fine enough, u should be able to wash it away if you're willing to put the effort in.


----------



## jnickerson1977 (Aug 20, 2011)

The window screening is a good idea. There's actually three types of substrate in there. A coarse sand, a fine gravel, and the clay. I can strain the gravel from the sand and clay. Then the window screen may take the sand from the clay. That may work. Can't wait to try it.


----------

